# Alternate Codes for 99381 - 99397



## Mohana Prasad (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi:

Can any one help me out to solve this.

A 65 year old man came for periodic preventive comprehensive preventive medicine visit. The code for this will be 99397. But this service is not covered by Medicare and the patients primary insurance is Medicare. Kindly suggest an alternate code for this.

Thanks,
N. Mohana Prasad.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 1, 2010)

There is no alternate code.  You bill the preventive code and the patient will be responsible.  Medicare does not cover everything.


----------



## ithomas14 (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't forget to use a modifier like GY, since it is not covered.


----------

